# Miniature Interiors and food art



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello, I wanted to share my miniatures in 1:12 scale, I wanted to learn more on smaller scale dioramas, hopefully to learn more here...anyhow, here are some of what I have been doing so far, I like interior design so I do room boxes and miniature food art.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks more like we should be learning from you.


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Looks more like we should be learning from you.


Thank you. ☺


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

check out different threads in the Die Cast forums for 1/64 diorama ideas and examples.
there are some on the Slot Car forums also.
interesting subject matter you have chosen and nice, clean detail.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, I really like it. That is some talent. I knew we would learn from you. As alpink said, check out the 1/64 diorama ideas and the slot car areas. There are lots of other talented folks here.

Thanks for sharing a bit of your work. I'd say you shall fit right in here.


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you guys for the welcome! I just did a 7-11 for hot wheels carpark in 1:64...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That would be cool to see. Feel free to keep adding them to this thread. We do have some specific sections for other model types and diecast if you want to post them their instead.









Diecast Cars Dioramas


Diecast cars, pickups, vans, campers, caravans, canteens, travel trailers and transporter dioramas and display discussions.




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very good stuff! My wife also does dollhouses and room boxes. You can check out her stuff here:


Mary's Dollhouses


----------



## samace22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool stuff you have there congrats. 👍


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

John P said:


> Very good stuff! My wife also does dollhouses and room boxes. You can check out her stuff here:
> 
> 
> Mary's Dollhouses


I checked it out. 
Thanks, love your wife's dollhouses! Great job!


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

samace22 said:


> Very cool stuff you have there congrats. 👍


Thank u


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

daytime dave said:


> Wow, I really like it. That is some talent. I knew we would learn from you. As alpink said, check out the 1/64 diorama ideas and the slot car areas. There are lots of other talented folks here.
> 
> Thanks for sharing a bit of your work. I'd say you shall fit right in here.


Thank you


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is a Charcuterie board in 1:12 scale miniature food art. 🥂


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks totally delish
like the wine stain on the table cloth.
adds authenticity


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What do you make the food from? My wife uses Sculpy clay.


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

John P said:


> What do you make the food from? My wife uses Sculpy clay.


the same  sculpy, fimo, any polymer clay, I also use air dry clays


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Roast Beef with Gravy Sauce


----------

